# BLACKFISH'S Black Diamond



## BLACKFISH (Aug 1, 2006)

Just got him this week...
4 inches and already blood red eyes.....
Pics don't do him any justice....


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

nice


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

sweet rhom!


----------



## BLACKFISH (Aug 1, 2006)

I have never saw a fish this young with eyes this red....?


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

BLACKFISH said:


> I have never saw a fish this young with eyes this red....?


How big is it ?


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

balluupnetme said:


> I have never saw a fish this young with eyes this red....?


How big is it ?
[/quote]
4"


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

my old 4" diamond with red eyes


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice rhom!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

very nice


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

So...this is the fish that was on craigslist, listed as a caribe? That's funny, if I would have know that, I would have made a little road trip out there and snagged it up too. It's a very nice fish for the price.


----------



## BLACKFISH (Aug 1, 2006)

No,no,no he was listed as a black diamond....


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Good looking rhom and those are definately blood red eyes indeed.


----------



## BLACKFISH (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Gots some nice orange coloring on the gills as well. Do you know the collection point?


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Nice rhom, gotta love those bloody eyes


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Nice,
I had one like that quite a few years ago, it was an incredibly fast grower.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

BLACKFISH said:


> No,no,no he was listed as a black diamond....


Hmmmm...I don't remember posting a craigslist add on any rhoms. I could have though, getting close to 50 and the memory isn't what it used to be. lol


----------



## BLACKFISH (Aug 1, 2006)

Don't know the collection point. The kid I got him from didn't know much at all about him.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

BLACKFISH said:


> Don't know the collection point. The kid I got him from didn't know much at all about him.


That's not a big deal anyways. I don't know the CP of any of my rhoms. They were all trade ins, or the seller didn't know.


----------

